# What do you think?



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this gelding a good prospect for an intermediate rider?

Also, is he priced too high?

Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Cookie


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

It depends on what exactly you want to do with him. By your user name, I would guess dressage. With an old bow, I wouldn't be sure if he would remain sound for the upper levels. He has the build of more a hunter type, than he does a dressage mount, but if you are looking for a project horse for the now, then he may be a good choice. 

I would have him fully vetted, though, just to be safe. I don't think the price is that bad at all. Try him out, and see how he moves, and behaves.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For an intermediate rider, in dressage terms I'd assume that to mean that you are someone riding at about training or first level, and looking to eventually moving up to second level. If so, this is not the horse for you. Second level places many demands on a horse, such as collection, lateral work and medium paces. A bowed tendon will act to make the stride of one front leg shorter than the other, especially in the medium trot and lateral work. Collection is also tough for TBs (in general, compared to horses more suited to it) and especially one with an old injury.
Many top trainers, and advice columnists tell riders to ride the best horse you can afford, and this is true! As an intermediate rider, you are going to learn the most from a horse that has successfully shown third level. This is what you should be looking for, and in this instance an older horse will be what you are looking for. It is very beneficial to riders to ride a schoolmaster before trying to teach a green horse who already has compromised soundness dressage.

Good luck in your horse search!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice! Is there a specific breed you would recommend that is more suited for dressage? I wouldn't have a super high budget but would like a horse that is best suited for me.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh anabel I forgot to specify, I am an intermediate overall rider but a beginner in dressage. So I'm sure that makes a difference.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooooooooh Okay. So then I would recommend something a little more broke, with some schooling in dressage, not necessarily to third level. Breed shouldn't matter too much, we are more concerned about type, conformation and especially the mind. 
With the market right now there are some really nice, cheap horses.
Grey Mare Dressage Swedish Warmblood Horse for Sale in Pataskala, Ohio | Buy This Horse at Equine.com
Something like this mare is your ideal.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That mare is just 15 hh so I'm not very surprised with price (in fact could be even lower). I bet she'd be much more expensive being 16 hh. Not like I'm driving at on smaller horses (my horse is 15 hh, but it's foundation qh), but for wb it's a really small one. Dressage/hunters/jumpers in my area would not pay $5K for 15 hh horse (may be just for pony club). 

TB is nice looking, but how much experience he has? Plus the injury... We have tons of nice looking TBs at the local auctions, and they basically sell for $300-500 (if not less). Try him to ride and if he's really nice and you fall in love go with the vet check (and you can always try to negotiate the price too!  ).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> That mare is just 15 hh so I'm not very surprised with price (in fact could be even lower). I bet she'd be much more expensive being 16 hh. Not like I'm driving at on smaller horses (my horse is 15 hh, but it's foundation qh), but for wb it's a really small one. Dressage/hunters/jumpers in my area would not pay $5K for 15 hh horse (may be just for pony club).


I disagree. In a normal market and with a better video/rider the mare could easily be priced at $15,000 if there are no vices or soundness issues.
Personally, I like smaller horses because I am smaller person, and I find them easier to collect and generally work with.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I mostly agree with Anebel... But the tendon isn't a death sentence! My arab gelding bowed his left front and although I don't jump him but he's still doing 3rd level stuff like a champ even though he hasn't been worked much... Even with my out of shape butt on him he still did a great extended trot.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys have given me a lot to consider! I am 5'7" so would I look too big on a 15 hh horse?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends on the horse. A stockier built horse will make your leg appear shorter, while a narrower horse will make your leg appear longer.
Also, a horse with more bone will balance out a taller rider, while one built with less bone will not.
I'm 5'3 and rode and showed a 17hh mare who was very narrow and looked like a decent height. I rode and showed a 15.2hh gelding who was quite stocky and wide and he made me look small.
Really, you would need to go and see the horse in order to tell. Some horses and riders are meant to be and some are really not.

Tendon injuries are very serious. In the strenuous work required to condition a horse and ride it correctly in the collection required to show third level successfully the risk of re-rupturing the tendon is very high unless we are very careful.
And it can be a death sentence. I have seen one horse struggle through recovery from a tendon rupture, finally heal and then the first day he was allowed to be turned out in a small area (enough that just walking was possible) the horse completely shredded it to mush and got put down the same day.
I personally try to avoid horses with existing problems like the plague. They are vet bills waiting to happen, and money pits waiting to open up and suck you in.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dressage10135 said:


> You guys have given me a lot to consider! I am 5'7" so would I look too big on a 15 hh horse?


I'm 5'8'' myself and my horse is 15 hh.  No, you won't look too big. I do agree though about the stockier horse (and mine is) the bigger it looks. 

Anebel, as I said I'm NOT driving at smaller horses in any ways, but in MY area smaller horses are much cheaper (if we are not talking about pasofinos and fjords, of course) and as far as I know are not placed high at the local shows. Personally I don't understand it, but it's just what it is.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm 5'8'' myself and my horse is 15 hh.  No, you won't look too big. I do agree though about the stockier horse (and mine is) the bigger it looks.
> 
> Anebel, as I said I'm NOT driving at smaller horses in any ways, but in MY area smaller horses are much cheaper (if we are not talking about pasofinos and fjords, of course) and as far as I know are not placed high at the local shows. Personally I don't understand it, but it's just what it is.


No, I agree with you. In fact, one of the reasons I sold my young horse is that there just wasn't much market for something under 16hh or anything higher than 14.3hh. He ended up going for 1/2 of what his siblings went for (and he was actually the nicer moving one!) The height from 15-15.3hh is actually called no-man's land, because very few people seem to want to ride it! 

tendon injuries can be quite serious. its really a flip of the coin. they can turn out perfectly fine and sound and have no problems for life. On the other hand, some never recover, and a wrong move can rupture it again.
I'd personally avoid a horse who I KNEW already had a problem. there's plenty of good horses around waiting for homes that are perfectly sound


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with you about the price difference, Skyhuntress. 
I had an awesome TB mare that stood just a quarter inch shy of 16hh... she did med level dressage with ease (back when it was medium level!) and jumped a 3'6" course no problem, topped out at about 4' under saddle. I sold her for much less than I think I would have because she was classified at 15.3hh.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have no clue what Anebel's experience is... but I rode on my college team where all the horses were donated which ment they usually had an issue. I've seen also sorts of issues including bows where they were worked harder than some grand prix horses. Can you imagine being ridden 6-7 days a week by a different rider every day? It's really something that should be evaluated by a YOUR vet.. not theirs.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's funny everyone says 15-15'3 is so difficult, my trainer is looking for a 15'3-16'1, and that shortness seems to be hard to find (doesn't help it has to have big strides to do hunter lines)


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

That animal is potentially prone to issues with that tendon again, regardless of it healing "100%"


----------

